# Thinking about getting a rat...



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

My boyfriend is thinking of getting a rat and just has a few questions for all you experts
Best place to get one (in Bristol?)
One or two rats? (for a first time owner)
Male or female?

and just any other information on ratty care, cages, food etc...

thankyou!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to get at least 2 rats never just 1 as they are social animals who can really suffer from being alone, I don know the best place to get them but you need to avoid pet shops as they are rarely handled and often have behavioural and health problems, rats from a breeder or a rescue will probably have been handled and the breeder/rescue will have an idea of their temperament.
My boys are more laid back and cuddly than my girls, they are also lazier though, the girls are the nosy active ones, apparently males smell more but I havent noticed that myself, if you intend to add more to your group Ive heard that its easier to add girls to a group too.

There is a cage calculator Ratty Corner Cage Calculator that you can use to decide if the cage you are looking at is big enough, a Freddy would be a lovely size for 2/3 rats though. They love hammocks to lounge around in so they are a huge part of your cage furniture. They will need out of cage/free range time every day and they really do appreciate this.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

this is a great site to help u with everything u need to know about the care of rats.
http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/home/

as tdm says always get 2 or more rats from a rescue or a breeder that knows of there background health lines,some people like to breed from pet shop rats amd then u don't know if there parents suffered any illness's and the temperament issues.

oh and don't use shavings that are pine or sawdust.

paper based litter or shredded paper.
cardboard squares are also good,i use them.
ECOBED CARDBOARD BEDDING (22 KG)


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

As the other posters have said, always get 2 rats. I got 3 rats as a first time owner, because if I brought one out of the cage for a cuddle, the remaining one wouldn't be lonely. In the future, I'll have 4-5 as I think it's nicer for rats to live in a group, rather than just a pair, as they get to choose who to interact with.

I got 3 males as a first time owner. I chose males because they are generally calmer and lazier than females and they tend to become lap rats as they get older. That didn't happen with mine so it shows that it's just a generalisation and not fact. Females are generally great explorers and want to be into everything. They don't tend to be lap rats, although again, every rat is different. It's personal preference and both sexes can live in same-sex groups.

I would suggest a cage like Furet Plus, Savic Freddy 2, Savic Freddy Max 2, Savic Freddy 3 or Chi Chi 2 cage. These cages are easy to clean, easy to access, very easy to get cheaply second hand, tried and tested by many rat owners, and the Furet Plus flatpacks too.

I would suggest using cardboard squares as the substrate on the floor of the cage. I use Finacard, it's only £13.99 for a bale which lasts me 6 months, changing the cage once a week. You can also use Ecobed.

You can litter train rats, and I would suggest using something different to the substrate in their litter trays, so that they know where to toilet and it makes it easier to litter train them. I use Papelit pellets from Finacard, but you can use any paper based cat litter.

Hammocks are very important for rats. They love to sleep in them, play in them, jump from one to the other and they are basically a ratty essential. I do warn you though, they are very addictive and you can end up with hundreds of hammocks. :lol: My favourite hammock shops are:

Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Funky handmade robust squishy rat hammocks, chinchilla hammocks and unique cage furniture. Come on in and Fuzzify your cage!!

bettysbeds (they do 4 bargain hammocks for around £7-8. they are great quality too, and are great if your rats chew their hammocks to shreds as they are so cheap )

The Rat Warehouse (and also a main place where I get general rat stuff, like toys and treats, and also medicines too).

Rat nutrition is a number one topic with rat owners. I feed my rats the Shunamite diet, which involves feeding a mix of commerical rabbit food, dog food, cereals, seeds, vegetables and herbs. I suggest buying the Scuttling Gourment book which explains all about rat nutrition.

Shunamite Rats

I hope I've helped a little. PM if you need anymore help. 

PS I would recommend joining the ratty forum to get more information, you can also buy second hand cages and accesories from their members. http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you for your replies, he is looking at a liberta explorer for two male rats because he likes the sounds of them just being lazy and chilling 

Does anyone have any experience with liberta cages and know how good they are?


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

He wants to get a huge cage, we have been looking and the ones he is looking at are suitable for housing 10 or more rats. Such as the Savic Freddy 3 and Savic Freddy 2 Max and the Liberta Explorer. Is this too big for two rats or do they like to have as much room as possible?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the explorer cage, they are amazing cages but they are huge so make sure youve got a large place to put it. The only drawback they have is that the shelves that come with them are very shallow so you might want to think about using shredded paper or fleece as a substrate rather that any of the messier ones, unless you dont mind hoovering. I use fleece or newspaper on the base of mine and it works fine.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> He wants to get a huge cage, we have been looking and the ones he is looking at are suitable for housing 10 or more rats. Such as the Savic Freddy 3 and Savic Freddy 2 Max and the Liberta Explorer. Is this too big for two rats or do they like to have as much room as possible?


The Savic Freddy 3 holds 6-8 rats and the Freddy Max holds 3-4 rats. These are fine for a small group of rats. I wouldn't buy a very large cage for a small group of rats because it'll make them hide more and they can be more skitty.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just another warning about buying a big cage..... you *WILL* end up filling it with more rats.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Just another warning about buying a big cage..... you *WILL* end up filling it with more rats.


:lol: :lol: he has spend hours researching now! Can't find any breeders though and the local rescue shelter doesn't have a lot either


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

nattymariax said:


> :lol: :lol: he has spend hours researching now! Can't find any breeders though and the local rescue shelter doesn't have a lot either


A lot of the rescue places are willing to help arrange a rat train to get ratties to you, maybe if you saw a rattys family that lived further away you could ask.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is Bath too far for you, these people have rats? Bath Gerbil Rescue -


----------



## floissie (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome To Milostud this is a breeder in Bristol also you could try looking on the National Fancy Rat Society website they list a lot of breeders


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Just another warning about buying a big cage..... you *WILL* end up filling it with more rats.


am seconding that lol...im afraid you will need more than 2 rats to fill that cage lol

Have 8 boys in my explorer, its a great cage.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

this breeder is in Gloucestershire:

Hakuna Matata Rattery

she is renowned for producing excellent rats.


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

I would go to pets at home which is roughly by Muller road or the one nearest to me.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

After spending much time i think he has his eyes set on the Ferplast Ferret Cage Furet XL.. He is going to send out a few emails to these breeders and fingers crossed have a pair of ratties in the next month..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yes do get rats!!...not that that is in question now 

I recently got three boys...and they are all very lazy....but each has a cuddly day! Only one day this week have I not got a cuddle! I was lucky...mine were very tame when I got them. Think it would be easier as a first time owner to get older ones because of that. 

Apart from that everyone has given better advice than I could so :thumbup:


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Full-Iron said:


> I would go to pets at home which is roughly by Muller road or the one nearest to me.


Pet shops are a crap place to buy rats from. Much better to go to an ethical breeder or rescue.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> I would go to pets at home which is roughly by Muller road or the one nearest to me.


please don't get rats from [email protected] they are well known for mis sexing rats and often people end up having male and female which equals babies.

they get all the babie rats in from rodent farms in barns where there kept in tiny lab like cages and the mother is used over and over and over again.

they aren't bred for health or temperament so u end up with skitty rats with many health problems like respirtary infections,tumors and other illness's.

u only have to look at this to see why its such a bad idea buying from [email protected] and any other pet shop as this is most likely where they were born
Fancy Rats | Information | Buying From Petshops

Fancy Rats • View topic - Visit to a rodent farm (with pics!)

hope u find some nice rats from a rescue or breeder


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

We are definitely getting them from a breeder, not pets at home or any pet shops! I got Cinnamon from [email protected] but that's before I was a member here and read about how cruel and unethical it is!
We've contacted a few breeders so thanks for the links everyone  Hopefully he will have ratties soon! Ordering some hammocks, a cage and some other bits tonight too!:thumbup:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Another quick question...what rat food/mix do you all use? Looking at this stuff
Great Deals on Rat Food at Zooplus: Tima Rattima Premium Muesli Rat Food

Anyone know if this stuff is any good? If not recommend some others? Thanks!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Fancy Rats | Information | The Shunamite Diet

I use my own slightly tweaked version of the above diet for my rats.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> Fancy Rats | Information | The Shunamite Diet
> 
> I use my own slightly tweaked version of the above diet for my rats.


I follow the shunamite diet too and I highly recommend it. Not only is it great fun to make your own mix, but it's better for the rats too.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

and they also love fruit and raw veg like carrots,brocolli-not too much as its gassy.
curly kale is great for baby rats,and spinach they like.
banana,avacardo,strawberries,apple,pear.
nothing citrius though as it causes liver or kidney cancer in males.

i used to buy this
XtraVital Rat Food Beaphar - 500g : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

then i'd add in dried pasta,jameswellbeloved lite dog food,a few sunflower seeds,odd monkey nuts,pumpkin seeds,hemp seeds,porridge oats,unsalted rice cakes,and then the yoghurt and choc drops but these were given twice a week as a treat and not in the actual tub of dry mix.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

also check out

Home - Critter City

she's an expert of all things rat.

Rats have the equivalent intelligence of a 2 y/o child, so they can be trained as well as any dog to do anything you want, and they will do it without the need for treats, they will learn their names and around 20 simple commands/words (including their fav food, i just have to say "nana" and mine go nuts cos they know there's banana coming their way), if you train them. Without training they'll learn their name and about 5 commands/words.

The one thing your ratties will want to play with the most is YOU. 
Toys etc are good but their human is far more interesting and interactive, you need to give them at least 20 mins a day playtime.

oh yeah, be careful if you get a runt... they are criminal masterminds!

We're here if you need any help with training, problems etc or there's the fancy rat forum.


----------

